# Latest haul...



## paphioboy (Jan 11, 2009)

The newest additions to my collection.. 
Upon arrival..bareroot:





Potted:




Back row (left to right): sanderianum, primulinum, Prim-n-proper (primulinum x glanduliferum)
Centre row: 2 moquettianums, stonei
Front row: (Shireen x lowii), primulinum 
I have no complaints, other than wishing the sand seedling was bigger..  they seem to be settling in happily. Hope to see blooms in about 3 years time..


----------



## P-chan (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome! I'll be patiently awaiting the blooming, also!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice babies...what's the other one, the one with the roundy-leaves? You've got nine in the first picture...


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice ones, and as you are young and patient (for the multies ), keep us updated!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice haul but it might be more like 3 to 10 yrs for all to bloom!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice new babies! As someone who has a large percentage of seedlings, I can relate to the patience required waiting for things to mature and bloom. Good luck - and hope to see photos of flowers in future!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

3 years!!! I guess they worth it!!!  Happy growing!!!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 12, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nice babies...what's the other one, the one with the roundy-leaves? You've got nine in the first picture...



It is some sort of phalaenopsis..........


----------



## nikv (Jan 12, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nice babies...what's the other one, the one with the roundy-leaves? You've got nine in the first picture...



Yeah, what is it? It appears to be a phalenopsis of some sort.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 12, 2009)

Oops, forgot to mention that one..  Its Phal amabilis var. moluccana.. I was hoping for var. grandiflora, which can produce large, branched inflorescences on a big plant..


----------

